# DW new stickers -



## WHIZZER

Ok after we did some cutting of the new stickers - we now have them live to buy - you can chose your colour - there are also bucket stickers




























check them all out here

http://detailingworld.bigcartel.com/products


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

I like the second design best.


----------



## Welshquattro1

Any plans for the big round one Whizzer? It would look good on the lid of my toolchest.lol


----------



## chongo

2nd one I like.


----------



## WHIZZER

Welshquattro1 said:


> Any plans for the big round one Whizzer? It would look good on the lid of my toolchest.lol


Ill see if I can get johnny to add to the page - he is away for a few days


----------



## cooter k

Just ordered one of the Holographic stickers


----------



## 182_Blue

Good choice


----------



## J4KE45

Ordered my new ones a couple of days ago, much prefer the new design! Nice golf SHAUN! Smart sticker placement too, i'll try my hardest not to copy that!


----------



## cooter k

Any idea when the mugs will be back in stock?


----------



## pantypoos

The buckets stickers are great.


----------



## Sicskate

Just ordered 2 holographic ones


----------



## 182_Blue

cooter k said:


> Any idea when the mugs will be back in stock?


I will see for you.


----------



## Samciv

Forgive me for being dumb but how do I order one? 😳


----------



## ncd

Samciv said:


> Forgive me for being dumb but how do I order one? 😳


Link is in the first post, just under the photos.


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Mugs should be back in later this week coming.


----------



## Samciv

ncd said:


> Link is in the first post, just under the photos.


Totally skimmed over that haha thanks mate


----------



## WHIZZER

cooter k said:


> Any idea when the mugs will be back in stock?


I believe Johnnyopolis is on it


----------



## cooter k

Johnnyopolis said:


> Mugs should be back in later this week coming.





WHIZZER said:


> I believe Johnnyopolis is on it


Thanks guys


----------



## Sicskate

Just received my url stickers 

Thank you very much, I wasn't expecting them to be packed so well.


----------



## cooter k

Received my holographic url sticker, didn't know what it was it was that well packed.
Just waiting on the mug to come back into stock.
Also, is the ordinary url sticker the same size as the holographic one?


----------



## J4KE45

Just got my grey web stickers - look mint! And like everyone else, I was surprised how well packed! Considering my old ones were in a envelope and crimped, i'll let you guys off


----------



## DW Reporter

There are now T-Shirt designs added to the store as well 

http://detailingworld.bigcartel.com/


----------



## Sicskate

Any chance of different coloured tee shirts?


----------



## DW Reporter

I can order other colours the issue is ordering in all the sizes in all the colours becomes very expensive. I do however need to place an order soon so if you let me know what colour you want i can order it in.


----------



## Sicskate

I'm trying not to sound dumb, but how do you fit the hologram stickers, I've got 2 but the just separate randomly onto both sides of the backing. 

I've done plenty before, but is there a trick that I'm missing??

Just tried the other, it only sticks to the White (wrong) side?!?


----------



## Sicskate

Any help??


----------



## Johnnyopolis

You need to effectively put some heat into the plastic transfer paper by rubbing it with your hands, this will make the letters move from the paper to the transfer film (some coxing may be required) you then put them onto the outside of the window and rub them onto the glass then slowly remove the backing film. 

I hope that makes sense. If not and you can wait until Monday, I will shoot you a video when I am back in the office. 

Regards, 

John


----------



## Johnnyopolis

ps. Mugs are back in stock now


----------



## cooter k

Johnnyopolis said:


> ps. Mugs are back in stock now


Just ordered & a blue url sticker too


----------



## WHIZZER

T shirts and mugs back in stock - and of course stickers


----------



## Mick.M.

WHIZZER said:


> T shirts and mugs back in stock - and of course stickers


Are there any stickers for sale, i can't seem to find any.


----------



## Andyg_TSi

Hi 

I ordered a DW URL sticker in white on 13th November 18. Not received anything yet?


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Andyg_TSi said:


> Hi
> 
> I ordered a DW URL sticker in white on 13th November 18. Not received anything yet?


That's odd Andy as I know the stickers get sent out regularly. I will look into that for you.


----------



## Andyg_TSi

Johnnyopolis said:


> That's odd Andy as I know the stickers get sent out regularly. I will look into that for you.


Thanks mate

Invoice ID XG064783IE2NZ043A9P5O2K57 £5.50

Paypal transaction ID 9J9959636U575700T


----------

